# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  25 برنامه اندرویدی برای امور شخصی (کوشیار)

## ASKaffash

https://www.aparat.com/v/o6uvR
https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.sssg.mysoftware/?l=fa
https://myket.ir/app/ir.sssg.mysoftware

----------

